# 2010 USA Burton Olympic Jacket



## joshsnowboard (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone know where I get one of these? Did Burton ever sell these after the games? I think they were the best snowboard outfit at the games!!! It's the one with denim pants and the red/white/blue plaid jacket
Thanks guys


----------



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

From what I googled you can't buy them, there only for athletes on the US Olympic team. 

If anything, try ebay.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I found a whole set for you, it's an XL and the "Buy it now" price is only $6,000

Burton 2010 U.S. Snowboarding Team Olympic Uniform XL - eBay (item 220730762369 end time Feb-06-11 16:00:20 PST)


----------



## joshsnowboard (Jan 28, 2011)

well, it's a little pricey. I'll consider it, it's my size, and one of a kind. Does that seem steep? I saw the "Athlete only" Canadian Olympic coat in red (just the coat) sell for around $3000 after the games

Thanks for the link


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol's at $6000. You could buy a Snowboard, Bindings, Boots, Jacket, Pants, Accessories, a Season Pass, and money to spare for that. That's not steep thats a 90 degree vertical drop.


----------



## Meridian paul (Mar 14, 2021)

joshsnowboard said:


> Anyone know where I get one of these? Did Burton ever sell these after the games? I think they were the best snowboard outfit at the games!!! It's the one with denim pants and the red/white/blue plaid jacket
> Thanks guys


----------



## Meridian paul (Mar 14, 2021)

i have one if your intrested


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Well, it's been about a decade. That guy's only two posts on this forum are here on this thread- I don't think he's hanging around anymore.


----------

